# Over 70's test for driving a vehicle over 3.5



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I know I have seen lots of info on this (forms etc.) but I have tried search to no avail. Help please.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: over 70's test for driving a vehicle over 3.5*



grouch said:


> I know I have seen lots of info on this (forms etc.) but I have tried search to no avail. Help please.


Just to be clear, are asking how to retain your over 3.5kg license when you've reached 70. (Just the medical, I believe.)
Or, the test etc to get a license to drive over 3.500kg when you've already reached/passed age 70.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

The latter. To drive over 3.5


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

You can download the D4 (HGV) form from the DVLA website. >>D4 FORM<<
I started last August and thanks to a chapter of errors both by DVLA and my GP my licence arrived in February 2010 8O
Allow plenty of time

>>SEE HERE<<


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you have already passed 70 and renewed your license, and chosen not to retain your 'grandfather rights' to drive up to 7.5t, then I believe that you will need to take the full LGV driving test and theory. A 7.5t license in 'new money' is a C1 license. (Edit - Possibly not correct as stated below)

Budget lots of money...getting on for £1000 unless you are lucky and only need two or three half day training sessions.

If you still have the 7.5t entitlement, then its just the above medical/form in order to retain it?


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I initially chose not to renew my 7.5 tonne option at 70 but a change of mind some three months later did not effect my application to renew with the 7.5 tonne option Just a medical and the form was all that was required
Roger


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Anyone with 'grandfather' rights for 7.5ton, i.e. test before 1997, would be stupid not to renew for just the cost of the medical compared with the cost and hassle of regaining the licence once lost.

Also look at the threads about overweight - I think many are because of the marketting of MHs at 3500kg.

If you are thinking of letting the 7.5t element of your licence lapse, go to the weighbridge at your max touring load (fuel,water, cans of food, wine, beer - and stay in the MH, with wife,kids and dog while they weigh it cos' most adults are min. 75kg)

And don't forget manufacturers are upping engine sizes and specs all the time, so any future MH with only 3500kg max may leave you woefully short of payload.

Geoff


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I had the same thoughts, its the only safe way to go


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Well after reading this thread we are arrranging for doctors visit within a fortnight to complete d4 form. It will then be 4 months before hubby is 70 but we leave for croatia in about 3 months so need to get things going. (Medical certificate is valid for 4 months by doctor)Will keep you informed.

PS 
We have been told charge for the doctor is £25 so thats a good start.
Chris


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Chris. Thats a very good start, the medical cost me £60 and others on the forum have paid £100+

Cheers Sid


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Link to previous thread here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-74311-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Well a bad start already as my husband phoned to make an appointment this morning and the price has been corrected to £130 . That is mad! He has to go at 6pm at night to do it too. We hope it comes back by the end of July but looks a problem as others have seen on this thread.
Chris


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Try your local private hospital, they often have GP surgeries where they do these sort of medicals AND for less than £130


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Don't think that would be worth it as our doctor has to refer to my husbands medical notes for dates of hospital visits, results etc.

I think we are paying for the time it takes to fill in these forms and it is being done after surgery closes too!

Good idea if he had no problems though
chris


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I could be wrong,i often am,'its the age thing i think', but i think you have to use your own Doctor,thats what i was told when i renewed my hgv. The last time i think it cost £130plus,just a thought,you are not getting charged for the HGV medical are you?That is Form D47P ? From what i have heard the car renewal medical is between £40 to £60 pounds,hope this may help. The form for Driving license renewal is Form D46P.
I know this as i have my hgv renewal form in front of me,but as i am well retired and the price of insurance, i have decided to hang my spurs up......did i say i? I meant Jennifer,silly me. 
Jented


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Medical cost me £130 plus VAT, and the medical consisted of a urine test, eye test (2 mins) and a blood pressure test, total time 10 mins, rest of it was filling out the form 20 mins, not bad money!

This was in November and still *******g about, was sent for a treadmill test with acute breathing probs (smoking) and a damaged leg where I dropped a 110 amp battery on my thigh plus a swollen ankle, needless to say I lasted 3.5 minutes.

Now waiting for another appointment for a heart ultra sound scan as I had stents in my groin for MY LEGS!

Your in for a long wait, a tip dont bother phoning, use email, they seem to answer those.

Good Luck

Peter


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Me again, J' has just been in touch with our health practice,and its £130+vat, for BOTH. As they are done privately.
Jented


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I paid £35 for my 70+ medical. The GP was going to charge £180 and I had got to wait for 6 weeks. Couldn't wait this long as we were going to France so took my son-in-law's advice and went to the Wells clinic in Ashford ( [email protected]) where he goes for his coach driver's medical. I only had to wait 4 days for an appointment.

I was found to have a very high blood pressure so was told to go to my GP ASAP. I did this the next day but then had to wait THREE months for a 24 hour B/P monitor to be fitted.

A week after my initial medical I returned to the Wells clinic as relaxed as I could possible be! On this occasion, my B/P was found to be 198/100, just about within the limit set by the DVLA but still too high in my opinion and that of all the 'experts' on blood pressure readings. I 'passed' and the doctor duly completed the form. There was no additional; charge for this second visit.

After the 24hr monitor readings that were 96% above the norm I was given medication for the B/P and must say I do feel better. I had slight headaches that are no longer there.

At these prices, I will not hesitate to return to the Wells clinic the next time I have to have a medical to drive my R/V!


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*Medical*

You can apparently have the medical abroad as long as it is in the EU.The average cost for such a medical in France is 24.40 Euros.You can be supplied with a VISITE MEDICAL POIDS LOURDS.which is a list of les Medicins agree par le prefet of the region you happen to be in.You can get the list from the local Marie.The medical conditions on the D4 say it can be taken in any EU country.


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

*medical*

we must be very lucky,when we feel ill we just go to the dr,s and sit and waite your turn and this system works very well.

my hgv medical form came i rang his reception they told me to come and wait until his last patient had been to see him i then went in had my medical he took just over an hour the charge was £100 inc vat,came home posted it back to DVLA the same day PS i didnt think the cost was to bad i am sure if a solicitor had done it it would be higher


----------

